# Sold our caravan



## Aly (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi. We have just sold our caravan and put down a deposit on a second hand Autosleeper Broadway.
We are looking forward to just being spontaneous instead of having to plan and book in advance.
We did want to stay under 6m for ease of parking but being used to a 7.5m caravan felt a bit cramped!
Looking forward to our first trip out when we collect our van, we are getting a 100w solar panel fitted.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ours is kept just about ready to go all the time, we just cannot get away enough


----------



## The laird (Nov 6, 2015)

*Nice one*

Your going to enjoy your new way of life and get to some meets!


----------



## Beemer (Nov 6, 2015)

Aly said:


> Hi. We have just sold our caravan and put down a deposit on a second hand Autosleeper Broadway.
> We are looking forward to just being spontaneous instead of having to plan and book in advance.
> We did want to stay under 6m for ease of parking but being used to a 7.5m caravan felt a bit cramped!
> Looking forward to our first trip out when we collect our van, we are getting a 100w solar panel fitted.



A good decision to move from a caravan to a motorhome (we also went that route) although we could quite easily move back to a caravan, but it would have to be a large twin axle job.
We considered the Autosleeper Broadway, when we were looking to buy and the Broadway is a very capable van.  
We keep clothes and everything in our van, always ready to go... just need to stock the fridge and replace the fresh water and we are off (when we get the time) 
In my estimation, a solar panel is a must have item on your van, it is wired so that it tops up the vehicle battery after taking care of the leisure batteries, as does EHU.
I am fortunate that I can park the van in our back garden near to a water point, EHU, grey and black waste dump.
Trying to justify the cost of paying for, maintaining and running a motorhome is the hardest part though.

Have fun...... we do.


----------



## oppy (Nov 6, 2015)

Sold our ancient caravan last October and bought this old Lunar in November, the best thing we ever did. Caravanners for 30+ years and tenters prior to that, we even had an old twin axle stored in a friends barn in France---sold that too. We've done more touring miles this last 12 months that we have done over the previous 3 years, it's brilliant, welcome to the dark side :drive::drive::drive:


----------



## jeanette (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## QFour (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum :king:

We were talking to a couple at Wells Next the Sea who had a Caravan .. We were telling them about some of the places we had been in Norfolk. They said they had looked at a MH but decided against it as they needed a Car to get around and didn't fancy bikes.

Have fun .. You just have to remember it's not a Caravan .. Totally different way of life .. Pub Stops .. Car Parks .. Wild Camping .. No real planning .. No expensive sites .. Parking can be a problem but park on the outskirts and walk / bike in .. 

..


----------



## BobandLin (Nov 7, 2015)

A good web site for anything Autosleeper Auto-Sleeper Owners Forum (ASOF) The Auto Sleepers Motorhomes Forums


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to the site


----------



## Aly (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.
We pick our van up next Thursday, can't wait to get going.
I have already booked the eurotunnel for next June and looking at all the Aires and Municipals it looks like I'm spoilt for choice. Just got to decide whereabouts in France to go now!


----------

